# Least Favorite Foods



## dougiezerts (Oct 16, 2006)

What are your least favorite foods--foods your groan at when you see on your plate? Here are some of mine:
Pepper--The vegetable, not the spice. I absolutely hate the taste of it. Doesn't matter what variety--red, or green.
Peanuts--I don't care for most nuts, but peanuts are my least favorite.
Ham--I don't HATE it, I've just never really developed a liking for it.
Fried Chciken--I love chicken prepared most other ways, but I've never cared for it fried.


----------



## bill555 (Nov 12, 2006)

Raw onions. Yuck. Put one on my burger, you ruined it. Dont mind them cooked though. Liver. Smells good while its cooking. Hate that taste. Spinach is another one of the few vegetables I can never get a taste for. Unlike you I love all colors of peppers.


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Brussel Sprouts.... How can ANYBODY eat something that smells like you've boiled a sock that's been worn for a solid MONTH!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Provocative theme, Dougie'-

But for the life of me I can't imagine how you can't like ham. I don't know how old you are: maybe you've grown up with supermarket and deli watercured hams - or spiral-cut, maple syrup flavored stuff. They're more like candy than real country, dry-cured hams that are tough as a drill seargeant's boot.

There are some good ones made in Maryland (I grew up there) and of course the Smithfield hams from Virginia. Have you had any experience with something like these hams?

It could change your life.  Try to get a little of these sort of hams to taste. If it works for you, I could suggest a place to get a Missouri country ham. aged for six months or so, that will light up your life.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## bruklor (Nov 13, 2006)

Calamari - Just really never liked cleaning it, or the smell. Even when it's fresh, just... Ugh. Don't really mind eating it though, it's not that bad. 

Pancetta - I LOVE proscuitto... hate Pancetta, unless it's thiny sliced and crisped, don't put it around my food, please.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Oatmeal, (makes me actually gag) Spam,(that's a given) sweet potatoes, (especially when some idiot puts marshmallow cream on top), liver, and Limburger cheese. My boyfriend feeds the dog Limburger, although I've warned the dog repeatedly about the hazards of eating it as it creates a smell much worse than dog breath. But the dog isn't very bright, so he eats it. Then boyfreind complains that the dog always goes to trees that have eagle's nests in them because they have dead fish under them that the eagles drop. Dog bites into stinky dead fish and reeks up car and house. Boyfriend blames dog, when in fact he's the stupid one for feeding the dog (and cat) Limburger in the first place. How's the dog supposed to know the difference between a gross, stinky thing he can eat and one he can't.? I told him I'm surprised the dog doesn't wait for him to put the dead fish on a matzo cracker for him.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I like all foods home-cooked and bold-flavored. And why don't you like ham? I'm not a huge fan of deli sliced ham and all that maple syrup ham where I live in Northern California, but there's a place about an hour away from where i live that serves the best ham, with a sweet and spicy glaze and chopped fresh. It's so juicy, hot, and fresh, and not mushy and thin like you get at most deli's. Like the prime rib of pork. Truly unbelievable. It's also good with a Cajun spiced rub, but whatever. *cool* I couldn't imagine what it would be like with no ham.  And bell peppers aren't that bad- just a little too peppery tasting. I use it in meatloaf to give it some moisture, flavor, and color however. But it's awesome grilled, seared, and stirfried, because the sugars come out and it tastes like candy. Still not a big fan of bell peppers? They have tens and thousands of peppers available on the markets nowadays, when my mom was growing up there was only bell pepper and jalapeno. Now we are graced with ancients spices, chile de arbol, serrano, habaneros, and much more. Scared of spice? There are other mild ones, like my favorite- banana peppers. They taste like pickles!


----------



## dougiezerts (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, perhaps I've only been exposed to the maple-cured hams, like you said. I must say that I love smoked foods, so a well-smoked ham might be right up my alley!
Sorry, I just can't get into pepper! I do like 1 or 2 chillies in Chinese food, though.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

The only thing I really detest are brusselsprouts. Most other foods I thoroughly enjoy. I think I get that from my father though. He would eat ANYTHING. My mother called him the garbage disposal.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Turnips. Also Brussel sprouts, and i really want to like them. I love all the other veggies in that family. I try them every once in a while and never like them though.

Tony


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

pretty much anything boiled in tomato - peppers for sure (boiled peppers, unlike roasted or fried, are foul), and also other vegetables. I'm sure many people particularly like stuff boiled in tomato (I'm not talking about a tomato sauce put on top and then baked, i mean boiled). 
a subset of this is ratatoiulle (I'm sure i spelled that wrong)
tripe


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm surprised at some of these things. I can honestly offhand only think of a couple of things.
Offal (A perfect name) kidneys, liver, etc. Although I can handle Sweetbreads.
Strong cheeses
That's all I can think of at the moment!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've yet to find a food I don't like to be honest.

Now preparing food is a whole different matter. I pray to God I never have to clean another monkfish again. The smell alone will test your fortitude.

Past that...I'll try anything new at least once.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

For me, it's coffee or anything flavored with coffee. Can't stand the smell of everyone else's coffee, either.

Don't know why, as I like just about everything else that has bitter notes.

Austin: Where is this place that such great ham? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## cookiemomster (Nov 13, 2006)

Fish and Seafood...boy do I wish I could learn to like it. I can eat tuna fish in tuna casserole, or mixed with mayo & seasonings in tuna salad, and that's the extent of my fish-eating. The Red Lobster commercials have me almost convinced I could eat lobster or shrimp sometimes, but I really can't when it comes right down to it.
Funny there's so many mentions of brussels sprouts, I adore them! It's actually a craving sometimes, try them roasted (very high heat, 'til they're almost black) with olive oil and a little kosher salt, yum!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Hometown Buffet. I feel really embarrassed to say it, since its not famous for their ham. But it's really good! It's juicy, hot, thick- just like you would expect ham to be. It's a great place for southern food- me and my family go there all the time, and get the fried chicken, mashed potatoes with gravy, rolls with butter, and Ice tea. They have awesome brownies there too. They occasionally serve up steaks, but I don't know. It's really good southern food if you want to check it out. Kids love it too. They also have awesome breakfast deals. Biscuits with gravy, omelets, more ham, and anything you could possibly want for breakfast. To keep this board on topic, I hate clams, oysters, mussels, burnt pie crust, raw olives (i'm a sucker for olive tapenade) overcooked meat (i like mine rare), mushy cheese, and coffee with sugar and no cream.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks.

The closest one is still "a fer piece" from me, but I'll keep them in mind when I travel. Maybe I'll find myself passing one at a meal time.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Olives. I could never really figure out why people decided that these would make good eats. Olive oil I've grown to love, but olives are still pretty disgusting for me. Every once in a while I go to a restaurant that serves pitted olives, I give it a taste and am reminded of why I don't like them... that strange brininess. Maybe if I was born a Greek...

Oddly enough, I enjoy a good deal of other pungent tastes, such as thousand year egg... I've scared away many friends with that food.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Blasphemer! Coffee is a gift from the gods!!!  

If it weren't for coffee I'd never make it through the day...let alone be able to wake up in the morning without violence swiftly following.

As for everybody saying no to brussel sprouts, they're great if you do em right. Most people/places will blow those things away. If you cook em JUST right with a little butter/salt/pepper they're perfect. I've also shredded em for coleslaw just for giggles.

p.s. I think the only reason people don't like seafood is because of bad experiences with it in the past...that or they are just in a bad location to get truly good seafood (living on the coast rules heh).


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Bleu Cheese..ugh, the smell makes my stomach do flips..
Lamb..first time I smelled it cooking I passed out..
Don't do fish either, used to cut all the fish for a restaurant I worked for and that *really *cured my desire to ever eat it again.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Least liked food? Brussel sprouts would have to top the list (unless they are pickled and used as a garnish in Bloody Mary's :beer: . Would have to add to my list Swiss chard, lamb and right up there with the Brussel sprouts, I'd have to add lima beans and chittlings.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's really hard for me to think of foods I don't like. Unfortunately, I'm one of those that will eat almost anything. lol I love brussels sprouts.....just steamed and tossed with a bit of butter, is awesome to me. lol

I love most seafood but didn't care for octopus, squid, or crayfish. Maybe it was how they were cooked but YUCK! 

Is Hometown Buffet part of the Old Country Buffet restaurants? I am thinking I've seen that name on brochures at Old Country. Sad to say, my family (me, SE, and two kids) up until a few years ago ate every Thanksgiving at Old Country Buffet. Now I cook!!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Now crawfish is a staple down here in the south. I couldn't imagine finding somebody who grew up down here going "I can't stand those things!". Would probably get a gasp or two in the right crowd heh.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Either its the same thing or very similar.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Ah, the poor and much maligned Brussel Sprout. I love them. One of my favorites actually. I would challenge anybody who claims to hate them to try this preparation and still say they hate them:

For 1 1/2 pounds of sprouts -

Cut them in half through the stem.
Melt a Tbs of butter in a pan and toss in the sprouts for a few minutes.
Add about 1/2 a cup of chichen stock/broth, cover the pan and cook until the sprouts are almost tender. Remove the cover and cook off any liquid that might be left.
In the meantime, chop a small shallot and when the sprouts are ready, move them to one side of the pan. Drop another Tbs of butter in the clear side and saute the shallots for a couple of minutes.
Toss everything together with a handful of pine nuts and a Tbs of chopped, fresh marjoram.
Finish the preparation with about 1/2 cup of cream, S&P.

But, my least favorite food has to be green peppers with okra a close second. I also think the first person to eat a raw oyster must have been seriously hungry.

Jock


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

What are so bad about brussel sprouts anyway?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

The fact that most people's experiences are based upon brussel sprouts that had been boiled for hours, into a nasty mush.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Some of these posts have cracked me up!!!
I have to jump on the brussel sprout bandwagon- everytime I have tried them, they were bitter. Same goes for okra. Will also pass on the "animal innerds" (any animal)- livers, hearts, intestines, brains..... (hog casings for sausage excluded). And I know I'm weird for this one, but yoghurt. I keep tasting it every year or so, because I know it is good for you- but I just can't get into that "tang" of it. WIll also pass on all the coffees and mochas in the world- (send my share to Blade)- never acquired the taste- now tea is a whole different story!
Austin- I'm in Sacramento, and the last time I went to Hometown (during the summer) the ham didn't look so good, so I didn't even try it. Did I just hit a bad day?

As far as crawdads go- we have them in a local lake- a bunch of us used to scuba dive and collect them. We would hand our bags to our kids on the dock, who would throw the little ones back. We had a coleman stove right there in the parking lot with a stock pot of boiling water and a little pan of melted butter. We wouldn't even be out of our wetsuits before we'd have a plate of craydads (crayfish) and a chunk of sourdough bread on the side! Yum! :smiles:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

canned fiddlehead ferns. first tasted way back in a store room class at J&W. sort of tasted like swamp in a can. still remember it clearly. and i can't say as that i've ever wanted to try haggis!
kathee


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

As a Scot, born and bred, what pray tell is wrong with haggis? It's all good wholesome stuff like sheeps heart, liver and kidneys cooked with oatmeal and seasonings and stuffed into a casing from the sheep's stomach. It's boiled and served with mashed turnips. Food of the gods. :chef: 

I can remember a time when oxtails were something the butcher practically gave away. Now they are trendy and cost $6 a pound. It is only a matter of time before offal is "discovered".

Jock


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

As an avid vegetable gardener, I can say that anyone who does not like brussels sprouts has not had home grown, freshly harvested sprouts which have been nipped by frost to make them sweeter.

Quickly sauteed with butter or olive oil along with a bit of cardamom is the classic secret. They should be crunchy, sweet, and stunning. Not bitter and mushy.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Ah, the Haggis!

I cooked up a couple of authentic Haggises (spelling?), or at least as authentic as I could make them, including lungs etc. This was for my Boy Scout troop's Scottish Games.

As my son put it, the Haggis was "underwhelming." As he had actively participated in the cleaning of the innards and preparation of the Haggis, he was acutely aware of the "yuck" factor with regard to the color, feel and smell of said innards. He explained that if it tasted great, it would have been "cool" and if it had tasted horrible that would have been "even cooler."

However, it simply tasted bland.

That, of course, didn't stop the Scouts from digging in, if for bragging rights if nothing else.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Its a love hate sort of thing. I also like Boston market's ham. I feel embarassed- but I don't live in the south so I can't really tell what's a "good ham" and what's a "bad ham". Or Fried chicken, catfish, mashed potatoes, okra, or whatever. All i know is that its 10x better than deli ham, something that is dear to my heart. :lips:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, I was a Brussels Sprout hater too, until I found this recipe...

MUSTARD AND HONEY-BRAISED BRUSSELS SPROUTS

1/3 cup Dijon mustard
1-1/2 TBSP honey
3 shallots, halved and thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 TBSP unsalted butter
1 TBSP olive oil
1/2 cup dry sherry
1-1/2 lbs brussels sprouts, trimmed and halved
1 cup chicken stock, preferably home-made
S & P to taste

Combine the mustard and honey and set aside.
In a large saute pan (actually, we usually use a wok), cook shallots and garlic in the butter and oil over moderate heat for 3 minutes, stirring frequently. Add sherry and cook 5 minutes, or until it has almost evaporated.
Add sprouts and chicken broth and bring to boil over high heat.Reduce heat to moderate, cover with tight-fitting lid, and cook 13 to 15 minutes, until sprouts are tender.
Remove lid, add honey-mustard mixture and cook 1 to 2 minutes over high heat, stirring frequently until the sauce coats the sprouts and is heated through.
Season with S & P and serve immediately.

It made a sprouts lover out of me.

Mike :roll:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it depends on what part of the south you live in. I lived the first 24 years of my life in Southeastern Georgia (Vidalia area...where the onions are grown), and crawfish were not eaten around there. We used to catch them in the creek and in ditches as kids but we released them later. lol I had "heard" of people eating them but never saw and tried one until I moved to Indiana. lol


----------



## chermarpa (Nov 6, 2006)

Me too, seafood specially ones with shells.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok my 10 cents on brussle sprouts. I cut them in 1/2 and blanch them in boiling water with suggar added (i also do this for broccoli rabe). Drain em and shock them. Then I chop some applewood bacon, onions, garlic, black pepper and salt. cook that down a bit in whole butter, toss in the sprouts and slow roast em in the oven till carmalized. I actually have to make a ton of these now for my non veggie eating frends at christmas time.


----------



## dougiezerts (Oct 16, 2006)

One man's poison is another man's meat; I happen to love lamb! In fact, it's probably my favorite meat.
Brussel Sprouts--I've had it a few times, and actually liked it!


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not a big vegetable lover to start with. I'll try most any vegetable raw. I like the veggies raw. The one veggie I can't stand is the food I despise the most. I can't stand broccoli. I don't like the taste, cooked or raw, and I absolutely can't stand the smell. 

I love a country ham, and it has got to be hickory smoked and really smokey tasting. That is ham. When I moved away from the south, I tasted some ham, and couldn't figure out for the life of me what they had done to the ham and really couldn't figure out why it was sweet. I don't like any kind of sweet stuff on a ham. But then again, I don't like sweet stuff on meat, period. Sweet is for dessert and breakfast breads, not for stuff like meats.

Cheers,
Texasflute


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

'flute-
Get ahold of

Esicar's Old Hickory Smokehouse
1157 N Kingshighway St
Cape Girardeau, MO 63701

(573) 335-9283

and order a Christmas ham. They're very reasonably priced and, boy, they are SMOKED! *Make sure to tell them to cook it for you*, because cooking them is a real chore. They have to be _completely_ submerged in water, and that takes a pan nearly as big as your bathtub, because what you get is not a dinky little ham, but the hind leg of a hog.

Right now they offer Christmas hams which have been hung up for as long as five or six months. The rest of the year, they just have hams hung for a couple of months. They are delicious, too, but not nearly as knarly as the long-hung Christmas hams.

They send them with preparation instructions, but if you or anybody else want a little explanation, PM me and I'll fill you in - I've been getting one every year for the past 20 or so.

They also have bacon, sausage, and smoked cheese (though the cheese is a process cheese, it's still pretty good.)

There are great country hams from Virginia, Maryland, and most southern states, I know, but I've got a soft spot for the Missouri hams, because my father's family farmed for generations near there and until a few years ago my uncle continued to dress his own pigs and cure them. That's where I got my first tast of MO country ham, when I was about two years old. I still clearly remember thinking there was no reason to eat anything else for the rest of my life.

I understand that in New Hampshire, they smoke their hams with corn cobs. Frankly, I do not know how to relate to this.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't think I've seen this one yet - eggplant. Don't like the texture. Same for okra. Pickled okra is fine, but then it doesn't taste like okra, it tastes like a pickle. I don't like slimy food.

Can't see much point to raw octopus.

Liver I like ok, but the few times I've tried kidneys it tasted like liver that'd been peed on. Not my cuppa.

Turnips - blech.

The ultimate horror food would have to be Icelandic putrefied shark. I've never tried it, & if the opportunity arises, I will politely decline.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I find that I only like eggplant if it's been cooked until it's really soft or if it's been vigorously deep fried... this removes the strange spongey resilient texture of an undercooked eggplant (which I see a lot with respect to grilled eggplant). If course that may be the texture you dislike in the first place.


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

Eggplant happens to be one of my favourite vegetables. There are so many ways of preparing it. In Mediterranean dishes, it is best to deep fry it in batter and serve with a garlic dip, make a spread or to add to a mixed vegetable stew. In Asian cooking, it is used in vegetable curries and in stir fry dishes.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm hard-pressed as well to find foods I genuinely don't like. I'm not a fan of canned vegetables. I'm not a fan of liver unless it's cooked correctly. I HATE liver & onions together. I LOVE liverwurst. I love almost all fresh vegetables, even eggplant and brussel sprouts. I love seafood, but hate store-bought fish sticks. Parsnips are food of the gods.

One thing I really don't like is meatloaf. I make one with tomatoes that I can eat, but I end up using more crackers and it ends up more crackery than meaty.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Pickles. They're usually not offensive and easily removed, but I feel like they're just a vinegary garnish not meant to be enjoyed at all and sometimes the vinegar spoils they dish they're with.

Thank you for the opportunity to complain.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if they should be classified as food, but I don't like marshmallows. I'm not a big fan of sweet potatoes, either. I find the combination of the two offends my sensibilities.  

Kevin

I like muskies, and I always put them back.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Ooh, you're right... I forgot about marshmallows. There's something about marshmallows that scares me.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I do like fudge, and try not to think about that alien white fluff included in a lot of fudge recipes. I envision it spreading and suffocating civilization in an unstoppable, sickly sweet, sticky white glacier. It would be more horrifying than another ice age. S'mores, Rice Crispie Treats, and worst of all, those dried little chunks in breakfast cereals, are all threats to humanity.

Kevin

I like muskies, and I always put them back.


----------



## nantzie (Dec 11, 2006)

I totally LOVE brussels sprouts. Quartered, drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt and roasted. Mmmm.... I guess I'm really lucky that my husband likes them too. This has gotten me thinking about them. Might have to make some for Christmas Eve. 

I also like okra. I've only ever had it the way my FIL makes it. Fried with cornmeal. I think I'm the only other one who really loves it. The rest of the family just eats a little to be polite. At the end of Thanksgiving, it's me and Gary munching on the leftover fried okra. I've heard that cooking it other ways makes a mucilage. But the fried okra I'm used to is dry and crunchy. 

My dislikes 

- canned green beans (is it just me or are they actually greyish?)

- iced coffee or coffee ice cream 

- well-done steak - When we were first married my poor husband used to BBQ steak until it resurected like the pheonix and then died all over again. So nasty. (I wasn't too much better in the kitchen back then either, so I'm sure he has stories of his own...) But even I knew that a 1/2 inch steak didn't take a half hour on a blazing hot charcoal grill. :lol: And then there was the time when he did the same thing on the stovetop and then made a "gravy" out of the completely charred remnants. He was so proud of himself. Gack!!! It's one of those tastes that you can't ever quite get away from. Ash Gravy is NOT a thing one wants in their sensory memory. Trust me. 

 

Nancy


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

my wife is Icelandic, and hakarl (said decomposing shark) is a true experience that everyone should try once, just to say they've done it. kind of like sky diving. we keep a jar in the fridge most of the time.

it works best with a bit of brennivin- a sort of caraway vodka.

but I hate brussels sprouts too... in


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Well... I would love to visit Iceland, and if I do, & if it's offered... I probably will try it. I fear the required amount of aquavit might make the experience rather blurry. But then, when it comes to eating rotten fish, I want things as blurry as possible.

What is that bright red Thai soup - "hot & sour seafood soup"? That stuff's pretty horrendous.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok everyone inspired me to give the ole brussel sprout a try again- and..... I have to admit, I love them! Fresh- I blanched them, then sauteed with olive oil, butter and mushrooms- they were wonderful! Even served them with Christmas eve dinner- big hit! So I guess take the brussel sprouts off my dislike list! 
Funny that several people mentioned marshmallows-- I have been a Girl Scout leader for years, so I guess because we make s'mores all the time, I have to appreciate the marshmallow- what other 1" long food can a child cover themselves in from head to toe...LOL Anyone remember the movie "Ghostbusters" and the Sta-puff marshmallow man?? LOL


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a major aversion to mayonnaise. I won't even eat anything that appears like it might contain mayonnaise (salad dressings, dips, etc).


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I have an aversion to mayonnaise too. I don't really like it, but what really puts me over the edge is that I break it every time I try to make it.


----------



## chefontheloose (Dec 28, 2006)

For me it has to be green peppers....funnily enough, I used to love brinjal but recently Im not so keen on it anymore, but green peppers takes the cake. Red and yellow are fine but NOT green.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Raw Onions, Calamari, Spinach, Shell Fish, Brussel Sprouts, Kalamata Olives, Dolamadas, Anchovies, snails and tofu.


----------



## louisville1980 (Dec 26, 2006)

Beets, Beets, Beets. I'd rather be beat with a slab of meat than eat a nasty, funky beet.


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, I love almost everything here that folks dislike. I can even eat marmite and I'm a total Yank. The only thing that comes to mind is feta cheese and kidneys. and for some reason, frog's legs, I just don't like 'em, i think b/c I have an aversion to the animal itself, all green and slimy....ew!


oh, and I once had gefillte fish at a friend's house....I don't know how I kept that down...


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never tried to make mayonnaise, I'm assuming that tastes much better - my issue is the consistency more than anything else.

Other than that, I'm not a very picky eater!


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I hate any fruit being mixed or on top of any meat.


----------



## tilion (Oct 30, 2006)

The things I dislike are usually because of texture: liver, garbanzo beans, eggplant... grind it up into something else and I love it. Pate, hummus, baba ganoush (sp?).
Only exception is papaya. It *ALWAYS* tastes like vomit to me. I have a friend from the Rio Grande valley who brought me some papaya that she just raved about, "super sweet!" quoth she. Yep, tasted like sugar mixed with vomit. go figure...


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheese,Liver,Olives.The Devils spawn.And okra is like boiled snot.


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I love brussle sprouts, I actually find them kinda sweet if you cook them right. My hsband however, puts vinegar on them yeckkk! I also do not like ANYTHING that tastes like or is similar to black licorice. Root beer, innards, and green peppers. I'm a texture girl so I can eat Irish oatmeal but not ANY other kind. I also love beets, rutabegas and turnips. Making brussles tonight with smoked turkey wings and a tad of sugar for dinner.
If you overcook okra it gets sticky and snot like. Try it sauteed.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Only exception is papaya. It *ALWAYS* tastes like vomit to me. I have a friend from the Rio Grande valley who brought me some papaya that she just raved about, "super sweet!" quoth she. Yep, tasted like sugar mixed with vomit. go figure...[/quote]

I LOVE papaya!!! (it's on sale this week at Safeway) but I guess it is an acquired texture- kind of like mango- I love the taste but a little slimy. The only thing I cannot handle the texture of is....jello. Just cannot choke down jello.


----------



## paladinmark (Jan 10, 2007)

ugh even though there festive sprouts - horrid


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Eating? Liver! Out right can't even smell the stuff cooking. Mostly from a very bad experience being "force-fed" the stuff whilst growing up. 

Working with? Cleaning backfin or lump crab meat. Stuff'll drive ya batty trying to get all those little pieces of shell and such. 

(huge shiver on both)


----------



## petra (Jun 11, 2006)

Funny you shud mention papaya as tasting like vomit. I like papaya but my vomit-like food is grapefruit. My sister once bought some fruit salad which included grapefuit chunks. I decided to fish out the other fruit and not eat the grapefruit but *everything* in the jar had picked up the grapefruit (ie: vomit) flavour. My family thinks I'm kidding when I say any kind of grapefruit tastes like barf to me, but it's really true.

That's pretty much the only food I don't like, aside from meat. And I don't eat meat, not because of the taste but, because I can't stand the thought of killing a living being.

Petra


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Shellfish. I am allergic to it and can't even stand the smell. Was a dishwasher way back in my early teens (when the Himalayian mountains were still dust bunnies) and we would serve clam chowder every Friday. I'd spend all weekend with puffy eyes and nausea and couldn't figure out why until my folks told me my mom is allergic to shellfish. Ditto for me as I learned.

I still have a hard time with fresh ocean fish because of the negative impression from the chowder. I like it but can't eat a lot of it.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Castiron-
It was me that referred to the Missouri ham place. I get one every year for Christmas; for the Christmas hams, they cure them and then hang them for four or five months. I place my order in August or so, and it arrives the week before Christmas. BE SURE to have them cook it, for an additional $2. It's a real pain to do it yourself- it has to be COMPLETELY submerged in water and cooked for five or six hours. Then you remove the hide and finish it in the oven with cloves and maybe an orange-brown sugar glaze. (They send instructions with each one.) This year's ham was a 16-pounder; it came to $54 including cooking and shipping.

It's ESICAR'S SMOKEHOUSE, Cape Girardeau, MO 573-335-9283.

They also smoke and will ship sausage, bacon, and cheese (it's a process cheese, but nice and smoky.)

The rest of the year, they hang the hams for about two months, but they're still a delicious country ham. They will also supply a half-ham and will de-bone on request.

Mike


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Dinuguan.


The Philippino blood stew. Yuck. Gross. I will never get used to that stuff. 

And I don't think I could ever even try Balut.

Okra is also pretty icky.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As a Scot, I eat haggis about once a fortnight during the winter - served with mashed potatoes and mashed swede it is a really tasty meal. Mine are made by my local butcher (and his family farms just outside the city) - all his meat is organic - and his haggis is wonderful.. BUT, I don't know what spices he puts in it - it is a peppery, slightly hot recipe... never bland!

I hate tinned or frozen veg (apart from petit pois) - oh, and Durian fruit, kidneys or brains.:lips:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd really appreciate it if you could find out what spice that is. When I make haggis (for Boy Scout events - long story) from a Scottish recipe, the only spices are salt, pepper and allspice. The result is rather bland. I'd like to get more of a kick, but I want to have a strong claim to "authenticity," too.

Thanks.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If only..... John tells me that he will not part with his recipe, to anyone... not even to me (and he and I share views on organic foods and seasonal meals etc...)

I think there is some mace in there, as well as something like sage.. I think he also toasts some of the steel-cut oats before he adds them.
If you want to try a really good, commercially produced haggis, then MacSweens of Edinburgh (based in Loanhead) are very good. They supply many of the supermarkets in the UK, including Harrod's food hall and Selfridges! DRAT... I cannot post a link to MacSweens - but if you add dot co dot uk....!

I have had the misfortune to taste tinned haggis at a couple of US Highland Games... BLECH! I think the fact that the US bans the use of lights in the production of commercial haggis may have somthing to do with it, and the overcooked oats...


----------



## jls988 (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't stand terrines and pates. The idea of eating cold pureed meat in savory jello is revolting to me. The stuff usually tastes fine when I eat it hot while testing for seasoning, but once it's chilled and married with the aspic, you've lost me.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Gin.
Anything sweet on meat or fish.
Anything from Taco Bell or Wendy's.
Circus Peanuts.
Sea Urchin.
Jalapeno Jack cheese (vomit!).


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

I still can't bring myself to eat tripe.

Beets also, but I'm allergic to them so I have an excuse.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I will eat anything and everything except liver, kidneys and anything like it. Just can't bring myself to eat it.


----------



## barbecue (Jan 20, 2007)

I hate soy, because it almost killed me.

As much as I love sushi and Asian food, I always cringe when I see soy sauce now.

In Asia, soy is used mostly as a condiment, but that is still enough to give Asians elevated incidences of thyroid disease as well as thyroid cancer.

I am lactose intolerant, and so was consuming soy milk daily for about a year, when I nearly died from what I believe is soy-induced hyperthyroidism. I am still taking medication for this and it has destroyed my health and fitness.

I hate soy.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

egg plants, half and half cream, actually can anyone tell me how they use it?


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Olives.Disgusting things that taste of soap.


----------



## habman (Jan 4, 2007)

Liver and onions, and that is about it. 

I have traveled the world and never found anything that I hate like I hate liver and onions. 

And it is not the liver, because I love liverwurst and pate or the onions, but combine them and it is putrid in my book.


----------



## mellybelly (Jan 22, 2007)

Eww @ liver and onions. 

I don't like beets and I can't eat raw tomatoes either. I'm trying to work on that one though. I have no issue if they are in soups/salsa/stew or something. But on a sandwich, I won't it it. I can eat them in taco's as long as they are diced small and are buried by other toppings lol. 

Oh and Oysters. I was all up for trying them at school and then I found like 3 of the Oyster Crab things when I was shucking them and that turned me off lol. I have no issue cleaning/cooking with them, I just can't bring myself to eat them.


----------

